# new guy on the block



## brucen (Oct 18, 2011)

been lurking for weeks, decided to join to learn more from the people that know what they are talking about, been lifting for years but juicing for only a couple,  maybe with your help i can get to where i want to be....


----------



## Arnold (Oct 18, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*brucen* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## flying-dragon (Oct 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## brucen (Oct 19, 2011)

thanks........


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## grynch888 (Oct 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 20, 2011)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM.  This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation.  Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh.  Check out the banners.   See you around!



So Mote it Be
Chris


----------

